# Computer desk



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

I've been thinking about changing from my old setup which looks a lot like
a desk with a monitor and box and printer all on the top...Doesn't leave me
with a lot of room for pencils and pens. I got a small office, about 10' by 10'
and if anyone has some suggestions?


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

I bought my stuff at Ikea. In Canada of course but they are in the US as well. They have lot's of great stuff that you can interchange and make your space individual. It's priced right as well.

Here's a link.... http://www.ikea.com/ms/en_US/


----------



## MDA|Hitokiri (Nov 1, 2005)

ekim68 said:


> I've been thinking about changing from my old setup which looks a lot like
> a desk with a monitor and box and printer all on the top...Doesn't leave me
> with a lot of room for pencils and pens. I got a small office, about 10' by 10'
> and if anyone has some suggestions?


If you are familar with woodworking, you could always build one to your custom needs. It would be much cheaper too. But, if you don't have a table saw, and/or aren't familar with one, buying a desk would be the best option.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Thanks for the link Wimpy369, nice stuff. I got lost in the kitchen area.

MDA, my skills in woodworking are lacking. Heck, my wife won't even allow me to own
a saw of any kind. I've been looking at a couple of second-hand stores, though, and
they look promising.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

MDA|Hitokiri said:


> If you are familar with woodworking, you could always build one to your custom needs. It would be much cheaper too. But, if you don't have a table saw, and/or aren't familar with one, buying a desk would be the best option.


You would be hard pressed to build a nice desk cheaper than what you can buy at Ikea. Nice wood is real expensive.


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

Here's an idea that I have had floating around in my head for a bit, also seen it on t.v.
I may actually do this in the near future. I am going to use 2 old doors to create a L shaped desk area. Fastening them to the wall with some 1x2 strips that are screwed to the wall, the full lenth of the desk area. Put the doors on top of your 1x2 strips fasten the top down from the bottom side. Pehaps place a couple of file cabinets under it for storage. Can also top it off with a plexi galss top, perfect place for photo's to add that personal touch.
Make sure to use the door knob holes as a place for all your cords and wires!


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

I saw that show, Chari and I _think_ it's this one 

Clean Sweep

When you see the Before photo, click Switch (sometimes it takes 2 clicks) and see the After photo.

I'm going to do this one day soon, too. :up: There's a recycled furniture place near us where people can buy used doors, file cabinets etc. on the cheap and it's a fab idea 

Aside: I bought 3 old wooden file dividers (in/out "cabinets" that were once used in a school, measuring 1 1/2' X 1' X 4'; each cabinet has 3 slots) as a bed mattress support for one of my sons: one each at the foot and head and one in the middle. Looks like an open-style Captain's bed. They are extremely sturdy and strong (he's a big lad) and are great for storing magazines, books, art papers etc. and cost me $10 each.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

That is a good cheap way to go ladies. Seeing how the doors are 6' 8" long and then you get them at a with you want your have lots of desk space cheap. 
Look for a door company in town. They may have damage ones that they will give you. No big deal if you got to patch a small hole and paint it. Also small holes can be on the under side. Also you may be able to get the doors without the holes for the door knobs. 
Then if you want to get the plexi galss top fot the doors Chari you can even get the texture wood and/or panel doors too.


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

Good morning MQ and Hewee!

I saw this on a different show years ago, clean sweep borrowed the idea since they weren't on the air yet 

We have this place, and once a month they give-away a bunch of stuff to make room for the new. Hubby and I went there when we were on the hunt for a new bedroom door, we found a nice solid core door for 40 bucks, which is cheap for a solid core door ( most are hollow) they have tons of cool stuff to look at.

With this idea, you wouldn't have to nail or screw it to the wall, you can just set it on top of file cabinets if you so choose.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Wow looks like a great place to buy used things from. I be going there each month.


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

The place I get my "goodies" from is Enviroworks

Sorry, no pictures, just some info. It's student-run (they earn their high school volunteer credits, and/or can get work credits ~co-op) and is headed by Steve Cherry (related to the Canadian hockey big mouth Don Cherry). I've bought all sorts of items there, from a sink and a urinal (used as garden planters  ) to a wicker headboard that adorns the flower beds and supports climbing vines to concrete and house bricks for odd-Queenly projects.  The place started out being used items from the Board of Education and has branched out from there. I got a wood section (bi-fold) of a French door with clear etched glass that was left-over from a restaurant that went kaput and was a steal at $15 delivered. :up: I use it as a screen in my living room behind my computer. It hides the back of the computer and all the cords from view.


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

I wish the place I posted about was that cheap, err I mean inexpensive 
Some things are a great deal and others so so. I don't think for example their wood flooring is a good deal. 

Sounds like you get a real steal!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Also call you locol publc works to find out when the city, county sell off things.


Looks like are MightyQueenC is the Queen of getting great deals.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

There are 2nd hand business furniture stores everywhere.

Check out a "Steelcase Desk" 

You'll need help moving it .. They weigh a ton but hold up great.

I got 2 for $25.00.

And they are in better shape than this one.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Cool....I have a friend who uses her closet for her computer and printer. Works quite
well....Some of her relatives don't even know about it, and that's good so they can't mess it up....


----------



## teengeekgrrl (Apr 14, 2005)

My desk is from Officemax... it's one of those RTA things with a glass top, space for CD's, and a pullout keyboard thingamabob... I like it. Only problem is mine is covered iwth candy wrappers, chapstick, water bottles...


----------



## cristobal03 (Aug 5, 2005)

The trouble is, your office has such a small footprint. That door-shelf idea sounds nifty but it'll cut your space by more than half. The trick with those kinds of rooms is appropriate and economic use of vertical space. Have you thought about hanging storage, like baskets (don't know if this is worth anything in your office), or wall-mounted cabinetry? That's a bit pricier than you're probably anticipating. Another option is to reduce the footprint of items within the room; for example, you might want to buy a flat-screen monitor. You might want to move the printer to a different area of the residence and connect to it using a network.

There's a lot of different little things like that. Something I used to do when I had an apartment (i.e., zero office space) was scrap my monitor and use a TV converter box to use my television as a monitor. I had a wireless keyboard/mouse set that cost me $80 bucks 3 years ago and did my computing from the couch. Something I wouldn't really recommend, but which my roomie did in college, is to loft your computer. That is, there's no reason it has to sit on the floor or on a table. He hung his underneath his bunk in a harness.

Anyway, just some random ideas.

chris.


----------

